
Ask HN: Curated, crowdsourced how to guides? - hsikka
I had an idea for a how to guide website, similar to wikihow or e how, but with user driven curation. Sort of like product hunt for learning resources and how to guides. I think it would be very useful for beginners trying to learn a new craft, like programming!
======
jmstfv
You might find these resources useful:

[https://metacademy.org/](https://metacademy.org/)

[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-
map](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-map)

[https://github.com/open-source-society](https://github.com/open-source-
society)

------
neelabh2006
I think that would be a cool idea. I really like Product Hunt lists. It's
great for discovery of new apps, resources etc.

